# 1" Threaded Headset



## bigfella (25 Jun 2009)

What have you?


----------



## itisaboutthebike (25 Jun 2009)

Hiya Bigfella........

I probably have some used Stronglight A9's around somewhere, and 1 or 2 new Stronglight Delta's (like A9 but better quality).

However I'm off to France for 3 weeks tomorrow morning so wouldn't have time to sort anything until I get back (my garage is is bit of a cycling mess at the mo)


----------



## Tel (25 Jun 2009)

I'll be interested in 1 or 2 of them too itsaboutthebike!


----------



## itisaboutthebike (25 Jun 2009)

Ok first come first served !

Like I say I'm not back from France until 18th July so will have to sort then.


----------



## bigfella (25 Jun 2009)

I have a brand new A9 and unfortunately the stack height is way too heigh - 37mm. I only have 31mm spare .


----------



## Tel (26 Jun 2009)

How about this Bigfella http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Shimano-HP-R5...3.l1177&_trkparms=240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## bigfella (27 Jun 2009)

Cheers Tel but the stack height is around 2mm too high.

In the end I bought this:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NOS-Tange-Passage-1-THREADED-HEADSET-ideal-for-fixed_W0QQitemZ380133295379QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_sportsleisure_cycling_bikeparts_SR?hash=item5881b5c513&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=65%3A10|66%3A2|39%3A1|240%3A1318|301%3A1|293%3A1|294%3A50

Really pleased with it, for the money the quality seems very good. It has a low stack height of 30.3mm.

Once I replace the tyres later on I will go out for a short ride with the camera and get some photos for you.


----------



## Tel (27 Jun 2009)

Nice find, shame I got no money


----------



## stan.shire (6 Jul 2009)

These Tange headsets have a low stack height and are cheap at £8.10. 
It's a very good, small shop but for small buys, the postage may be prohibitive.
http://www.cyclebasket.com/products.php?plid=m9b0s400p540


----------



## bigfella (6 Jul 2009)

Yesh, I like mine.


----------

